# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Revolutionary New Tech. LDD technique

## dark_grimmjow

LDD stands for Lucid Daydreaming Technique. I did not make this technique. I found it at lucidipedia. The founder Tim Post made this technique. Here's a section of the blog describing the technique:

Lucid daydreaming technique (LDD)

By daytime, notice a daydream (a vivid, spontaneous mind-wandering) while you are still in the actual daydream. Then, continue the daydream by responding IN the daydream scene that you have just become lucid (i.e. “This is a daydream!”, “I am daydreaming now”, etc.). Act out any desired lucid behavior in the daydream (by visualization), any activity that you like to engage in for tonight’s probable lucid dreams. Continue this lucid daydream until your desired activity is completed. Then stop the daydream. LDD shows also to be effective when applying WBTB: during the brief interruption of sleep, do as much LDD as you can before returning to sleep.

LDD comes close to what Tibetan Buddhists in ancient times practiced as Dream Yoga, to continuously think that everything is a dream (so doing intending to incorporate this mentality into the dream state). A quite fanatic and demanding (impossible?) task, I must admit. Rather than to continuously thinking that all life is a dream, LDD proposes to only Reality Test daydreams during the day, as they (might) show to be prone for being incorporated by tonight’s (or next week’s) dreams and also show similarity with the mentation of night dreams.

This seems to be a very promising technique. I'm currently trying to work it into my daily routine of thought. The full article will help explain it a little further. Here: http://www.lucidipedia.com/blog/2010...technique-ldd/

Like i said, i didn't make the technique. All credit goes to Tim Post and lucidipedia. I'm hoping this will create an increase in my ld rate. One problem i have noticed is that it is difficult not to disrupt a daydream while becoming "lucid" in one. I guess it just takes practice. Please comment and if you choose to try LDD, please post your experiences, thoughts, and findings.

----------


## kookyinc

I'll give it a try. I'll reply again if I get any results.

----------


## NrElAx

I'll give this a try because I day dream a lot.

----------


## thomulf

sounds interesting, I also daydream a lot- far to much, according to just about everyone.

----------

